# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Перевозка тел умерших (груз 200) из-за границы

## IvanPol

Похороны – всегда тяжелый процесс, а если человек умер в другом городе или стране, то ситуация усложняется в разы, ведь покойного не только надо похоронить достойно, но и предварительно перевезти его на родину. Во многих случаях транспортировку тела умершего осуществляют на катафалке, ведь применять для этого гражданский автомобиль или автобус запрещено Законом. Арендовать катафалк можно в похоронном бюро. В пределах небольшой страны или города он очень удобен для доставки покойного в морг, перевозки гроба с телом на кладбище, в крематорий, к месту прощальной церемонии и отпевания, а также перевозки в другой город или район на расстояния до 800 км. Также ритуальный транспорт, а именно автобусы и микроавтобусы, можно использовать для транспортировки людей, которые пришли проститься с усопшим, к месту погребения или проведения поминальной трапезы.
Но что делать если человек умер за границей? Здесь необходима воспользоваться услугами ритуального агента, ведь в другом государстве, откуда придется перевозить тело покойного, правят другие Законы, и родственники обязаны их соблюдать наравне с законами своей страны. Репатриация умершего из-за границы может потребовать привлечения не только катафального транспорта, но и самолета, ведь покойный при длительном ожидании погребения и кремации подвержен разложению. Поэтому для расстояний свыше 1000 км используют перевозку самолетом. Еще одной проблемой станет сбор целого пакета документов, без них никто не пропустит груз 200 через границу. Документы необходимо собирать в кратчайшие сроки, ведь человека надо похоронить достойно и вовремя. 
Репатриацией покойного на родину в Минске занимается похоронное бюро «РитуалТранс», многолетний опыт работы позволят компании выполнять свою работу качественно и быстро. Ритуальные агенты компании работали уже практически со всеми странами мира: США, Канада, ЕС, страны СНГ, страны Африки, РФ, Украина, Китай и т.д. Услуги перевозки тела также осуществляются в счет страховки. 
Доставка груза 200 из-за границы: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

